# Reminder - I will be running my dog at Grand River Sat for the



## Budster (Feb 14, 2006)

I will be at Grand River Saterday to run my dog for any youth hunters if interested. Drop a PM or post.

I was at G.R. last Satterday and kicked up 2 Woodcock and 4 Quail. All in the same area. 

Budster


----------



## TeAm_BoAtBoYs (Apr 3, 2005)

quail huh? i didnt see any out there the last 2 years but ive seen them out there before, just curious if u were on corey hunt rd or not...


----------



## Budster (Feb 14, 2006)

Yes, I was off off Cory Hunt Rd. I think they were used for dog training.


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

My son and I will be out there tomorrow. Not sure what time yet. I'll stop in here later tonight when I have a better handle on time, maybe we can hook up.
It's my son's first hunt. He's 11. 
I'm not sure who is more excited, me or him


----------



## Budster (Feb 14, 2006)

Row v. Wade,

Sorry I missed your post, I was out there, but the not alot of youth hunters. I ended up working the dog in a field without an birds. I know this spot wouldn't have birds. First time I couldn't hook up with someone. 

Budster


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

Thanks for the offer.
We had a ball. For his first hunt I think it was best for just him and I to hunt together. We did a lot of walking. Put up about 10 woodcock. No pheasants though.
He was amazed at the speed of the woodcock. 
I was proud of his decisions. He pulled up once and could have fired but a branch was in line with his muzzle and he opted to err on the side of caution.
The beginning of a long hunting partnership started this past Saturday.
I enjoyed every minute of it, as did he.


----------

